# I think I need therapy after this one!



## lrawlins (Aug 30, 2016)

A good customer asked me if I could make her some pens from a rubber compound the company she works for makes.

She also encouraged me to get creative with them.

I figured if I drilled the blank and then cut at angles I could glue them up on a 5" tube and get what to me are amazing results.

This is the latest one I made.

Way too much fun!


----------



## magpens (Aug 31, 2016)

Very nice result !!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 31, 2016)

That's great.


----------



## Wristwatch Doc (Aug 31, 2016)

*Wristwatch Doc*



lrawlins said:


> A good customer asked me if I could make her some pens from a rubber compound the company she works for makes.
> 
> She also encouraged me to get creative with them.
> 
> ...



Hello, VERY COOOOOOL!


----------



## raar25 (Aug 31, 2016)

Do they have offices or do a lot of business in Russia or was this a freudian slip of a political statement putting the stars and stripes and the Russian flag together in one pen?


----------

